

Good list of books for the newbie entrepreneur - moses1400
http://www.centernetworks.com/holiday-guide-2007-books

======
ggruschow
Any list with The Secret on it can't be a serious good list of books.

------
henryw
the 7 habits? too many pages, not enough value.

here are some that i found valuable: maximum achievement, the 13 strategies of
war, the 22 immutable laws of branding, founders at work, how to get rich
(felix), and a speed reading book/class.

please add yours here too.

------
jamiequint
I'd skip the Covey books as well, there are a lot more worthy books that
aren't on this list.

------
DanielBMarkham
You should read stuff that tells you the most important stuff you don't know.
So -- what do you know? Depending on that you should read different material.

I liked "A Good Hard Kick in the Ass" when I read it a few years ago. I've
also read many of the books in that article. The business book business is
strange: seems like you can read a lot without really learning much of
anything.

The laws of marketing and laws of branding books are good, as is "The
Innovator's Dilemma" (The sequel didn't seem as good to me for some reason).

Something I've tried that might be a good gift idea is business CDs -- you can
load them up in your I-pod and take them on your morning run. Hard to do that
with a book.

One thing to remember is the rule of 3: read at least three books attempting
to solve the same problem that you are facing. Not only will it give you more
perspective, different authors will connect to you in different ways, and
sometimes it takes a while for the light to go on. But the main point I'm
trying to make is to read based on what you need to know, instead of just
randomly wandering around from one book to the next.

------
edw519
My experience is that none of the self-help books ever did very much for me.
This includes Steven Covey, Dale Carnegie, Tony Robbins, Zig Zigler, the
Secret, etc., etc., etc. Some were entertaining, but that was it. I understand
that these books do help many people who need their messages; I'm just not one
of them. I prefer books that inspire me and tell me what to do.

My favorites?

How to Get Rich by Felix Dennis.

[http://www.amazon.com/How-Get-Rich-Felix-
Dennis/dp/009192166...](http://www.amazon.com/How-Get-Rich-Felix-
Dennis/dp/009192166X/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/104-5439339-2846362?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1193580295&sr=8-1)

Differentiate or Die by Jack Trout

[http://www.amazon.com/Differentiate-Die-Survival-Killer-
Comp...](http://www.amazon.com/Differentiate-Die-Survival-Killer-
Competition/dp/0471028924/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/104-5439339-2846362?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1193580333&sr=1-1)

Art of the Start by Guy Kawasaki

[http://www.amazon.com/Art-Start-Time-Tested-Battle-
Hardened-...](http://www.amazon.com/Art-Start-Time-Tested-Battle-Hardened-
Starting/dp/1591840562/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/104-5439339-2846362?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1193580387&sr=1-1)

The 22 Immutable Rules of Marketing by Al Ries and Jack Trout

[http://www.amazon.com/22-Immutable-Laws-
Marketing/dp/1861976...](http://www.amazon.com/22-Immutable-Laws-
Marketing/dp/1861976100/ref=sr_1_2/104-5439339-2846362?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1193580441&sr=1-2)

Digitial Aboriginal by Mikela Tarlow and Philip Tarlow

[http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Aboriginal-Direction-
Instincti...](http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Aboriginal-Direction-Instinctive-
Ever-
Changing/dp/0446528250/ref=sr_1_1/104-5439339-2846362?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1193580598&sr=1-1)

and, of course

Founders at Work by Jessica Livingston

[http://www.amazon.com/Founders-Work-Stories-Startups-
Early/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Founders-Work-Stories-Startups-
Early/dp/1590597141/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/104-5439339-2846362?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1193580514&sr=1-1)

Hackers and Painters by Paul Graham

[http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Painters-Big-Ideas-
Computer/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Painters-Big-Ideas-
Computer/dp/0596006624/ref=pd_bbs_sr_3/104-5439339-2846362?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1193580545&sr=1-3)

Before you do anything else, go to paulgraham.com and read all of the essays!
I don't want to sound like a shill or hero worshipper for pg, but, understand,
these essays are the very best thing out there for anyone on this forum. I am
here because of the essays, not the other way around.

